# WLAN contra dlan



## Tilo (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen die Experten 
Mein aktuelles Problemchen ist das, dass mein W-LAN nicht so funktioniert wie es soll. Zwischen Sender(FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050) und Empfänger(NETGEAR WG111T) liegen max. 10 Meter Luftlinie.Dazwischen ist NICHTS, was m.E. nach den Empfang stören kann. Nur zwei Türen aus Holz.Nich mal Vollholz, sondern halt normale Innenraumtüren.Wollte mir nur die ewige Kabelei sparen... Trotzdem klappt das nicht so wie ich will.Sobald ich eine Tür schließe verschlechtert sich die Verbindung.Das geht soweit, dass die Verbindung ganz abreisst, wenn alle zwei Türen zu sind.Das nervt auf die Dauer!

So, nun hab ich mich mal nach ner Alternative schlau gemacht.Ein ortsansässiger Computermensch hat mir nun mal leihweise (zwei Adapter dafür) D-LAN empfohlen zum Testen.Das ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand nix anderes als das POWERLINE (Internet aus der Steckdose).Mein Eindruck ist nun nach 2Testtagen, dass es zu Leistungseinbussen kommt, wenn ich über D-LAN surfe. Da gehts nur mit 100MBit/S vorwärts, während ich beim W-LAN auf teilweise bis zu 108MBit/s komme.Miteinander verbinden kann ich die zwei Geschichten ja wohl eher nicht...(ala ISDN Anschluß und ISDN Karte im Rechner)
Kann es sein, das der Leitungsquerschnitt des "normalen" Stromkabels den Datenfluss behindert? Bräucht ich für diese Geschichte vielleicht spezeille Stromkabel?Hab da nicht so viel Ahnung von.
Ich finds nur merkwürdig, dass ich über W-LAN schneller vorwärts komme, als über D-LAN.Wenn ich jetzt die Geschichte an den Rechner meiner tochter stecke, komme ich von da zwar ins Internet, aber es dauert LAAAAANGE, ehe sich was tut. Selbst mit halbem DSL bin ich im Keller an meinem Rechner schneller...
Gibts denn Alternativen, die man ohne viel Aufwand realisieren könnte? Möchte ungern wieder Löcher in Wände bohren, um Kabel zu verlegen... (Das macht erstens Arbeit und zweitens Dreck )


----------



## drboe (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*



Tilo schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist nun nach 2Testtagen, dass es zu Leistungseinbussen kommt, wenn ich über D-LAN surfe. Da gehts nur mit 100MBit/S vorwärts, während ich beim W-LAN auf teilweise bis zu 108MBit/s komme.Miteinander verbinden kann ich die zwei Geschichten ja wohl eher nicht...(ala ISDN Anschluß und ISDN Karte im Rechner)


Ob 100MBit/s oder 108MBIt/s angezeigt werden, ist völlig Banane. Damit wird nur festgestellt, was die Netzwerkschnittstelle kann, nicht was sie aktuell tatsächlich leistet. Zudem wäre bei beiden Bandbreiten der Flaschenhals rein rechnerisch immer noch beim Übergang auf das Internet (Router) zu suchen. Oder hast Du einen Internetzugang mit mehr als 100MBit/s? Bei DSL sind heute 1-16 MBit/s üblich, was selbst im günstigsten Fall mehr als 6mal weniger Bandbreite bedeutet als im LAN/WLAN. 
Das Dein WLAN bei 2 Holztüren zusammenbricht, ist vielleicht durch eine ungünstige Plazierung und / oder Ausrichtung der Antennen bedingt.  Ich "sehe" z. B. regelmäßig die WLANs zweier Nachbarn, obwohl mind. zwei Hauswände und gut 50m Luftline dazwischen sind. An sich ist es durchaus möglich auch Betonzimmerdecken zu durchdringen, wobei Einbussen der Signalqualität unvermeidlich sind. Der IEEE-Standard 802.11g definiert z. B. Übertragungen mit bis zu 54 MBit/s. Die Geräte schalten aber bei schlechten Funkbedingungen in mehreren Stufen bis auf 1 MBit/s herunter, um die Verbindung zu halten. Dies ist ein Bruttowert! Die Nutzdatenübertragung erreicht in etwa 50% davon, der Rest geht für die Verwaltung der Kommunikation drauf. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Tilo (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

Da ich immer noch auf dem Dorf wohne und keine Firma besitze, ist ein solcher Netzzugang utopisch. nicht mal DSL liegt bei uns richtig an. Lt. [...] soll es aber im April kommen. Naja mal sehn obs stimmt. Glaubs erst, wenn ichs sehe. Tut aber nix zur Sache.
Die Funknetze unserer Nachbarn sehe ich auch regelmäßig.Könnte mich sogar im Zweifel in eines einklinken und so meine Kosten etwas reduzieren...   Aber ich bin ein ehrlicher Betrüger und tue es nicht. Warum auch - bringt außer Ärger nix ein. Und Ärger hab ich auch so schon genug.
Ungünstige Platzierung? Wäre möglich.Könnte man denn da mit einem "Signalverstärker" etwas erreichen, den man an günstigerer Stelle platziert?
Trotzdem versteh ich immer noch nicht, warum ich mit Wireless schneller bin als mit der DLAN Geschichte? Mir hat man erzählt, dass es übers Kabel (egal ob Strom oder Netzwerkkabel) *IMMER* schneller geht als über Funk.


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

Zwei popelige Holztüren sollen den Empfang stören. Klingt komisch. Wenn ich hier durch Wände hindurch bis über die andere Straßenseite WLAN-Netze finde...

Versuch mal mithilfe des mitgelieferten USB-Kabels den Standort des WLAN-Adapters zu variieren.


----------



## Tilo (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

Das Kabel is zu kurz für Experimente dieser Art. Dat reicht gerade mal vom Computer bis an die Wand. Dort hängt es mittles eines Hakens und einem Stück Draht von der Verpackung und blickt traurig in Richtung Tür.Um es in die Raummitte zu hängen oder ähnliches fehlt es wie erwähnt an Kabellänge.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

@ Tilo, ich habe die gleiche FRITZbox wie du und auch so meine Probleme damit. Standardmäßig ist der Kanal 6 zur Funkübertragung eingestellt. Versuche doch mal über einen anderen Kanal zu senden und zu empfangen (z. B. Kanal 5). Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen (und das macht der Hersteller AVM auch nicht anders) generell die Peripherien eines Herstellers zu verwenden, um Inkompatibilitäten auszuschließen. So ein FRITZ-USB-Stick kostet um die 30 €. Die nächste Alternative wäre das Zwischenschalten eines Repeaters, doch das dürfte das Problem wahrscheinlich nicht beheben, da die Funkverstärkung bei dir womöglich gar nicht notwendig ist.

Meine Experimente > HIER < habe ich übrigens abgeschlossen. Vom Prinzip her ist Internet über die Steckdose sicher keine schlechte Idee, solange nicht nochmals ein weiteres Funknetzwerk aufgebaut werden muss (meine Erfahrung). Mein Router stand im soliden Betonkeller und Abhilfe konnte nur die Verlegung neuer Kabel bringen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

Glaubt man Google-Fundstellen, so hat Dein WLAN Stick einen eher schlechten Empfang, bzw funktioniert schlecht mit Fremdgeräten. Auch die Fritzboxen sind nicht gerade fuer ihre Reichweite bekannt. Evt. waere ein Umstieg auf eine Karte mit externer WLAN Antenne eine Option (gibts meist aber nur bei PCI-Einsteckkarten).

Zum DLAN: wichtig ist hierbei, dass beide Adapter am selben Stromkreis haengen.

Fuer beide Szenarien gilt, dass die gefuehlte Geschwindigkeit beim Internet-Surfen weniger von der tatsaechlichen Bandbreite abhaengt (ist eh viel hoeher als DSL-Geschwindigkeit). Viel problematischer sind Uebertragungsfehler, d.h. wenn Datenpakete mehrfach versendet werden muessen oder gar verlorengehen (entsprechende Statistiken sollte man ueber die Herstellerprogramme abfragen koennen). Deshalb kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, die Uebertragungsgeschwindigkeit von WLAN zu begrenzen, wenn dann die Verbindung stabil ist.


----------



## Tilo (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

Also doch der "Signalverstärker"(?) als letzte Alternative? :-(, weil der selbe Stromkreis ist es glaub ich nicht, wo Sender und Empfänger stehen. 
@ Reducall: Bringt denn evtl. ein Update der Firmware was? Oder wäre das nur rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

Als "Signalverstärker" solltest du auch eine FRITZbox verwenden aber das günstigste kostet gut 110 €. Bloß, das Problem scheint bei dir womöglich ein anderes zu sein.
Wenn du dlan einsetzen willst, dann ist es für einen Elektriker i. d. R. ein leichtes, die zwei Steckdosen auf einen Stromkreis zu klemmen. Dabei geht es nicht darum, dass die Dosen unterschiedlich abgesichert sind sondern ob sie an R, S oder T hängen, wenn das Haus am 3-Phasen-Netz angeschlossen ist. Bei einigen Häusern (neuerer Bauart) käme noch hinderlich die automatische Ruhestromabschaltung dazu, doch sowas ist eher selten installiert.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*



Tilo schrieb:


> @ Reducal: Bringt denn evtl. ein Update der Firmware was? Oder wäre das nur rausgeschmissenes Geld?


Die kostet nichts und das macht der Fritz über sein Konfiguration schon fast selbständig, rufe einfach http://192.168.178.1/ in einem Browser auf.


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*

Ich hab mal versucht in einem Haus, das anscheinend aus Basalt gebaut war, WLAN zu installieren. Ging überhaupt nicht. Abhilfe schaffte damals, ein 50m-Kabel durch zwei Bohrungen und den Keller zu legen. Alles andere war Nonsens.
Vom Rest her muß ich mich anschließen. Wenn Dein WLAN 108 Mbit/s Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit anzeigt, hast Du maximal ein Drittel bis die Hälfte an Nutzbandbreite. Da ist oft ein 10 Mbit/s Kabel schneller.


----------



## drboe (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: WLAN contra dlan*



Tilo schrieb:


> Trotzdem versteh ich immer noch nicht, warum ich mit Wireless schneller bin als mit der DLAN Geschichte? Mir hat man erzählt, dass es übers Kabel (egal ob Strom oder Netzwerkkabel) *IMMER* schneller geht als über Funk.


Eigentlich werden Signale im Kabel langsamer übertragen. Der Overhead, der bei der Luftstrecke für die Verwaltung und Sicherung der Kommunikation getrieben wird, ist aber höher. Wenn Du nun kein DSL hast, sondern noch mit ISDN oder Modem surfst, werden die Daten von und zum Internet im Kbits/s Bereich transportiert. Es ist dann m. E. völlig unerheblich, ob die Übertragung bis zum Internetgateway via LAN oder WLAN erfolgt, weil auf der Strecke MBit/s anliegen. Unterschiede wären demnach eher subjektiv. 

Die Position des Access-Points kannst Du stärker verändern, indem Du das mitgelieferte USB-Kabel  verlängerst. USB-Verlängerungen von 1-2m gibt es für wenig Geld in jedem Elektronikmarkt. Vielleicht bringt es ja etwas. 

M. Boettcher


----------

